# Bass Buggy?



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anyone know of someone that might want to get rid of one of those little bass buggy deals? I have a small pond in my backyard and would like to have one for when the kids show up. I looked at them at Bass Pro this past weekend but would never spend that kind of money on something that I will not use that much..... I looked on Craigslist but didn't have any luck.....

Thanks


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

academy has an 8 footer for $399, and a 10 footer for $499. i've had both, they're great! and well worth the money. you have to check craigslist daily for them cuz they sell practically as soon as they post. Ron


----------



## riano (May 21, 2009)

You might want to check with Big Lots they have them about this time of year for 299.00.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

I've got one, shoot me a pm and you can come out and see it and try it. Fair offer. We are in Beulah.


----------

